# jd 318 blowing fuses



## modman29 (Sep 1, 2010)

I have a jd 318 (w/ onan motor) It will run fine for about 5 minutes than the 20 amp fuse will blow and will not start until I change the fuse. It will do this all day if I keep changing the fuses. I looked all over and donot see anything bad unless I am missing it. I did notice on the hour meter there is an extra black wire that is not hooked up to anything, I do not know if that could be the problem , but I do not know where it plugs into. Any help or direction on my problem would be helpful. Thanks


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

modman29 said:


> I have a jd 318 (w/ onan motor) It will run fine for about 5 minutes than the 20 amp fuse will blow and will not start until I change the fuse. It will do this all day if I keep changing the fuses. I looked all over and donot see anything bad unless I am missing it. I did notice on the hour meter there is an extra black wire that is not hooked up to anything, I do not know if that could be the problem , but I do not know where it plugs into. Any help or direction on my problem would be helpful. Thanks


 You might try wrapping the end of that plug with electrical tape to see if it isolates the problem with blowing the fuse? Sometimes it can be the smallest chaffed place in a wire cover that will create a short, and very hard to find..


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

ByeIs there a certain time it does it,ie when you engage the pto,when you use the lights,etc? Also,watch the volt meter,and see if it spikes when it happens.


----------



## modman29 (Sep 1, 2010)

I can leave the tractor just idle for a little while and the fuse will blow ( no lights or pto ) .


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

How old is it? Id go over all the wires and check for shorts/open wires.

I have a 82 dynamark that had its factory ign switch ( 29 years old) - got so worn it actually fried the fuse to the ign switch and would also kill the tractor when i was mowing sometimes - the vibrations caused it to do one or the other- i put a new switch in and it solved the issue.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm inclined to agree with DT56.It sounds as though the switch may be shorting across to one or more terminals. I'd try this: disconnect the switch,and run a jumper wire to the coil terminal that comes from the switch.This will let the engine start,with out running through the switch,and if it still blows the fuse,it's backfeeding the harness.


----------

